
Algorithmic architecture [video] - gibsonf1
http://youtube.com/watch?v=DrapiUmMsmM
======
elq
I spent about a year and a half doing consulting with an big architecture firm
several years ago.

The primary project I worked on was essentially the opposite of this guy's
idea - to take the existing plans for the highly rated hotels the firm had
designed and to attempt to algorithmically extract the heuristics for
Alexander's "QWAN".

It was a very interesting, ultimately unsuccessful project - but I can
certainly imagine a good future for this type of idea.

